# how hard is it for partners to find work



## jg252 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have recently been thinking about moving to Abu Dhabi and I am in discussions with an employer. I am a nurse working in a specialist field and currently the salary is about 20k month with accommodation. It will be myself and my husband (who drives a tower crane) how difficult would it be for him to get work either as this or a labourer? Anyone know what he might get paid if he did score a job? Any advice would be great. Ta


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi there. It's going to be very tricky for him to find work in that field, sadly. Almost exclusively, labourers/crane drivers are from the Indian subcontinent. Not only that, but even if he did find someone willing to employ him, his salary would be extremely low - Dh600 to Dh1,500 per month.

In my experience, husbands who have followed their wives out here and not been able to find jobs in their chosen field have either remained unemployed, become teaching assistants (earning around 5000aed a month) or gone into real estate - the latter being potentially very fruitful, as selling a large villa will net you a very healthy bonus. Real estate companies also tend to like westerners as they are seen as trustworthy and speak English well.


----------



## shabnam16 (Feb 15, 2015)

driftingaway said:


> Hi there. It's going to be very tricky for him to find work in that field, sadly. Almost exclusively, labourers/crane drivers are from the Indian subcontinent. Not only that, but even if he did find someone willing to employ him, his salary would be extremely low - Dh600 to Dh1,500 per month. In my experience, husbands who have followed their wives out here and not been able to find jobs in their chosen field have either remained unemployed, become teaching assistants (earning around 5000aed a month) or gone into real estate - the latter being potentially very fruitful, as selling a large villa will net you a very healthy bonus. Real estate companies also tend to like westerners as they are seen as trustworthy and speak English well.


Hiya, 

I'm moving to AD next month and my other half he's considering taking CELTA. Apparently it's well recognised internationally however he has no degree and no teaching experience. Most of his experience is in sales which he's pretty good but not sure what job prospect there is out there with ref sales. Is it even worth him taking the course if recruiters looking for degree level qualifications? You mention jobs as teaching assistants are potential jobs... How can he can into that?


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

shabnam16 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm moving to AD next month and my other half he's considering taking CELTA. Apparently it's well recognised internationally however he has no degree and no teaching experience. Most of his experience is in sales which he's pretty good but not sure what job prospect there is out there with ref sales. Is it even worth him taking the course if recruiters looking for degree level qualifications? You mention jobs as teaching assistants are potential jobs... How can he can into that?


I know guys that are teaching assistants who haven't got any experience - this may only be the case for ADEC (governement-run) schools, though. In which case it'll be more crowd control/riot police than education  Take a look here: https://www.adec.ac.ae/en/AboutAdec/Pages/Careers.aspx

If he's experienced in sales, though, I strongly suggest he looks at real estate jobs (as mentioned in my previous comment). A (relatively) respected company such as Abu Dhabi Real Estate - Property Shop Investment LLC (based on Amaya towers on Reem Island) will often be looking for western guys who are good at selling. We were shown round a few apartments by a Scottish bloke who moved out here with his wife and got a job at PSI no problem, and seemed to enjoy it.


----------

